# Dietmar wins!



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Dietmar is in the finals*

Holy poop.... I am awake at 5:30am EST watching the mens gold medal match. There is a link to watch arrow by arrow (score only)..... Dietmar and Gellenthien are tied after 3 ends (there are only 4) with a score of 87. Gellenthien shoots 10,10,9 (in order) Dietmar shoots 9,10,10 to end up in a tie.... 116 - 116. Now I can't find the shoot off results

Found it....

Dietmar Wins with a 10 in the shootoff!!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*winner*

great shooting Dietmar you make us Canadians proud and glad we knew you when


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

Great shooting Dietmar


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Holy schnickeys! He did it! Carbon Express will be over the moon about that! Good on ya Dietmar!


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

Great shooting, you made us all pround.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*congrats .....*

and good shooting

PintoJK


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*awesome*

I had a feeling he was going to do it.. 

Gilles


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Congrats Dietmar on your great shooting and finish.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

wooooohoooooo!

Congrats, Dietmar.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*Big congrats!!!!!!!!!*

Way to go man!!!! 

A while ago a little birdy asked me who I thought was the best right now to win a World championship. I said they could call me crazy, but I told them Dietmar. 

Great job, Great shooting.


----------



## scrounger (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone remember this? 



Foghorn said:


> Lets just say, it won't be a cake walk!
> 
> Dietmar


Yep, we've been watching. 
Here is the man that puts money where his mouth is: congrats Dietmar!
Rob


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations Dietmar. Great win in a match that went down to the wire!


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

*Congratulations*

Great shooting!!!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Way to go ,Congrats


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Awesome Dietmar.....All the Cunucks are proud of you!!!!

Cheers,

Claude


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats Dietmar nice going 

Grant


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Fantastic shooting! You make us proud.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow.. Is the swelling going down? OK butt -----tt you can still show up for moose Kabobs at the Wolfs den we will lower our standards but just this time!! Congrats!! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: Oh and the beer i sure i can find you one or two!!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*Congrats*

OK, can we stop now? We keep this up, he'll never be able to get on the plane to come home, his head will be so big...............oh, wait..............ha, keep the congrats coming, that way his wife can get a longer break from him :wink:

Cheers :cocktail:


----------



## Gravedigger (Aug 18, 2005)

Good stuff trillus.


----------



## 4x20 (Jul 29, 2002)

Great job man, and congrats I will try to call you this week


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

*Congrad's*

Congrad's D. We all know how hard you work at this stuff. You deserve it.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

FiFi said:


> OK, can we stop now? We keep this up, he'll never be able to get on the plane to come home, his head will be so big...............oh, wait..............ha, keep the congrats coming, that way his wife can get a longer break from him :wink:
> 
> Cheers :cocktail:


FiFi now thats not a nice thing to say I was thinking it but didn't say it, thanks; he would hit me. Do they make TEN GALLON mathews hats. :77::greenwithenvy:


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats.............

Well do think NANO sales are going to go through the roof ...................


----------



## scrounger (Mar 13, 2007)

3DMARK said:


> Congrats.............
> 
> Well do think NANO sales are going to go through the roof ...................


Hmmm, now that the cat is out of the bag that he is shooting the super-duper-extra-density-carbon-heat-seaking-x-relocating version of prototype nanos, I will wait for these... :wink:


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

*Congrats*

Nice shooting Dietmar. It is great to see a Canadian doing so well in this sport.:darkbeer:


----------



## TCF (Aug 8, 2007)

*no surprise*

Dietmar is one of a kind. Thanks for your contribution to archery Dietmar. 
:thumbs_up It was only a matter of time.


----------

